# Awning problems



## jorcroberts

Hey everybody! I am new to this stuff so go easy on me. (joke) I have a problem and have no idea how to go about trying to fix it. Last year, while out camping, we had our awning out and a storm came across the lake. Needless to say, the wind took our awning and flipped it up over the camper. (we have a 5th wheel) The base of one of the braces stripped out and that was about it, that we could see. The awning fabric itself is fine. We were able to slide the screws back in and lock everything down and it stayed that way until now. We are wanting to go camping in a couple of weeks but have no idea how to fix this. Any ideas?:shrug:


----------



## dogbone

If your talking about the bracket at the bottom of the awning leg. You might be able to put a plastic molly in the hole, if they make one big enough. Put some two part epoxy in the hole then the molly. Install the lag screw. You will probably have to make the hole bigger to accept the molly. A bigger lag bolt is another option, diameter not length.
Extend the awning, then remove the leg out of the bracket by releasing the leg from the bracket. Then extend the leg down to the ground and staking it down. That way you just have to deal with just the bracket. You could camp with the awning in this position also.
I don't know how much room you have. You could also drill new holes. Higher or lower. Then readjust your awning. I would check with your dealer before drilling new holes. Electric or water lines could be there.
Just a couple of ideas. If possible check with your dealer for better informed ideas. I'm sure they have dealt with this problem before.


----------



## jorcroberts

Thank you for the ideas. I will let my husband read this, but it sounds good to me. I don't really know about much about the specific names of the parts you are talking about, but I see the idea that you are talking about. It is greatly appreciated.


----------



## bobrussell

mine did the same thing in las vegas one year but i had to replace one of the support arms. the other one, the bracket got ripped out of the side of the camper, like yours. i was able to move the bracket over just enough to make new holes and the awning still work fines. the bracket was large enough to still cover the old holes. might work for you too.


----------



## jorcroberts

Thank you for the info. We had talked about moving it over but hadn't decided. We had talked about going up but I'm not really sure what is there that we might get into. We had also talked about trying to figure out how to put them all the way through and then bolting them. Couldn't quite figure that one out.


----------



## PhilnJill

if the lag bolts screw into wood you can easily repair it by getting a wooden dowel slightly larger than the hole then drill it so it is smooth and apply an adhesive to the dowel and in the hole then push the dowel in then once the adhesive has cured you simply drill a new hole smaller than the lag screw and reinstall the bracket. it will be as good as new. just dont forget to apply a sealer around the bracket to prevent water from getting in there which can rot the wood inside the wall.


----------



## JoeS

I think that if you post some pictures of the exact problem then we can see and figure out the best way to fix the problem.


----------



## PhilnJill

excellent idea JoeS


----------



## artmart

It sounds like we're all on the right track. If the awning got flipped back like that the bracket bolts got ripped out of the trailer's frame. The fact you were able to put the screws back in does NOT mean they are really holding anything in especially if there is no stress.

The right idea is to use the same holes since this implies there is not plumbing or wiring to worry about. This is one case where inserting toothpicks WILL NOT work either. A stronger fix is need!

What to use is what you need to worry about. "Mollies" made of plastic are probably the best solution but the hole might still need to be enlarged to allow for the size of molly, but not so big that it's not a tight fit. You also don't want it so tight that you crack the siding. Try using the same bolt to fasten the brackets to the trailer side as the guide for the molly. This should work just fine.

Don't forget to use plenty of sealant in and around the hole. You don't want ANY water getting in there or you'll have much more expensive problems to fix later!!! Wipe off some of the excess, but it's better to have too much than too little sealant. It should match the color of the siding too, if possible. Clear or white are pretty universal.


----------

